# Anyone using compact tractors for snow removal?



## jlouki01

I have a 2305 Deere we use for residential landscape work. We adore that little tractor. However an opportunity has come up where I could use a larger tractor. I notice deere shows front snow box blades but does anyone use a tractor this small for snow removal? if so any pictures of your setup? 

I am looking at a 3720 w / cab. 44hp engine.


----------



## mercer_me

My friend has a 40hp John Deere and it plows good when there is no ice. When there is ice all it does is spin. If he had chains on it, it would plow gret.


----------



## lawnkale

i got a 4720 which is a little bigger and once we filled the rear tires with calcium chloride it made a huge difference. It will go thru anything. Suffers on long runs but for short tight spots u cant go wrong


----------



## dlcs

I looked into purchasing the same tractor this fall. Dealer said that it would do fine as long as the tires were filled. I was looking at putting a 8' blade or box plow on the loader. Deere also has a snowblower that goes on the loader arms too.


----------



## 3bladz

I have a 3720. I run a 7 foot blade on the loader and a 74 inch blower on the back. We just do drives with it. The loader isn't really built for pushing snow and the tractor really struggles w/ traction. I don't think it would move an 8 foot pusher full of snow, if it did it wouldn't steer it. We had a light weight 8ft pusher on a TC33 before and it had weights and fluid in all 4 tires and still didn't steer well. If you're gonna push with a tractor, a frame mounted plow would be way better than a loader. Anyway, what we do is backdrag the drives to the street and then blow the piles in the yard. Or for sideloads just back in blowing.


----------



## dan67

*Jd 3203*

I use a 3203 at work to move snow, without chains it won't hardly get out of it's own way but with chains on the front axle it will go just about any were and push and drag great


----------



## fms

We have a 2305 with a 47"snow blower on the front and the Kubota equivalent with a 5' blade on the front that we use for sidewalks. Both work really well for that application. I've also used the 2305 in loading docks and drive throughs when the snow needs to get blown out of corners.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

A guy by me used to plow 35 driveways with an older Deere with a front-mount blower and a rear 6ft blade, slickest residential set-up I've ever seen.


----------



## buckwheat_la

we use a 23.5hp massey gc 2300, we built a 5 ft push with it, and it works great, truth be told it gives my skid steers a run for their money, but only because in high speed it is running at 25km, but seriously though, i love my little tractor


----------



## merrimacmill

I had a JD 2210 and it worked great for the small stuff. I traded it in (wish I kept it in addition) for a Kubota L3240 which I have not used in the snow yet. It will get a real test very soon though!


----------



## snow game

*John Deere 2320*

I bought this 2329 last year for walks. It has a 48" power angle works great, I had to keep the plow small and reverse the rims for to keep the width narrow. I am looking for a snow blower attachment for it now, so if you know of one or have any feedback on it pm me. I'll try to get a picture for you.


----------



## lawn king

I use a kubota GL 3540 HSDC for loading and site relocation. There is nothing better than running that machine, toasty warm factory cab, listening to abby road on the cd player!


----------



## pwill50

Place I used to a couple of different small tractors at a local college I worked at a few yeras back. We had two JD 870's 28 hp. and two JD 955's 33 hp. Both ran seven foot blades, full cabs, heat, and a ton of lights. They both worked great and moved tons of snow even though the 870's were only two wheel drive. USed them on both walks and in the lots.


----------



## jlouki01

The deere snow blower ( frontier brand ) is on back order until aug 2010. You might find someone with one in stock. I ended up going with a 54" blade that uses the loader hydraulics. 1300.00... Will do exactly what I need it to.


----------



## Mick

I use a 41 horse Mahindra 4x4 with just the 6' bucket to open a 1/2 mile road. With light snow, I can just keep pushing for the whole way. I've done a 14" snowfall and it just keeps going. With heavy snow, I'll have to push off to the side a few times to empty the bucket.


----------



## bluejlandscaper

I use a 2310 New Holland tractor 40 HP with a Pro-Tec 8' Skid steer pusher on front and a 7' rear blade. The tractor is equipped with turf tires which are loaded with ballast. The tractor plows well at a large church property with a lot of parking islands and sidewalk curbs. The longest push is about 200'. No trouble at all with a recent 6" snowfall. It is a lot more manueverable in tight spots and with the SuperSuite cab , with Stereo, a pleasure to operate over extended periods of time.


----------



## augerandblade

Case International DX 4o with 6 foot backblade, cab (and stereo) and t c 30 New Holland with home built cab/ heat and whining of the hydrostatic transmission as sound system with 6 foot rear blade. Great for sidewalks at malls and residentials.


----------



## Meadelz

*best sidewalk buggy on the planet*

I run a steiner 430 for my sidewalks..... 4wd, it articulates to turn 90 degree corners while staying in its own tracks. I do about a mile and a half of sidewalks in town and from the time I leave until the time I get back it takes me 30 minutes. It will go through 18" of snow and not spin a wheel. I'm a deere guy through and through, but they cannot match a steiner for this application. Highly recommend it!!!!

Michael


----------



## FisherVMan

Check out my video called "Snowplowing Northern Maine John Deere" on YouTube and you can get a great idea what a 32hp Tractor can actually do, this movie shows us plowing about 36" of drifted snow with a 7 1/2 ft Fisher straight blade. Slickest rig ever for doing narrow driveways. Rear Tires loaded with RimGuard and fronts we run chains. NOTHING plows as cheap per hour ....................


----------



## RAZOR

I just replaced my 3 year old Kubota L5030 with this new L5740. I also have another 5740 with a 8ft Western and the same Normand inverted blower. They both work well.


----------



## cretebaby

FisherVMan;947084 said:


> Check out my video called "Snowplowing Northern Maine John Deere" on YouTube and you can get a great idea what a 32hp Tractor can actually do, this movie shows us plowing about 36" of drifted snow with a 7 1/2 ft Fisher straight blade. Slickest rig ever for doing narrow driveways. Rear Tires loaded with RimGuard and fronts we run chains. NOTHING plows as cheap per hour ....................


Post a link.


----------



## SteveR

I use a Kubota B3030 with 60 inch blower


----------



## FisherVMan

*Youtube movie*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snowplow+northern+maine+john+deere&search_type=&aq=f

I copyed the link out of the http block but it may not work .
IF you just go to youtube and type in Snow Plowing Northern Maine it comes right up and you can get a very good idea how much snow a JD with wollow in with a 7 1/2 ft blade in front of it as we have had alot of positive comments on the movie.............
e


----------



## cretebaby

FisherVMan;948332 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snowplow+northern+maine+john+deere&search_type=&aq=f
> 
> I copyed the link out of the http block but it may not work .
> IF you just go to youtube and type in Snow Plowing Northern Maine it comes right up and you can get a very good idea how much snow a JD with wollow in with a 7 1/2 ft blade in front of it as we have had alot of positive comments on the movie.............
> e


This one?


----------



## Kubota 8540

FisherVMan;948332 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snowplow+northern+maine+john+deere&search_type=&aq=f
> 
> I copyed the link out of the http block but it may not work .
> IF you just go to youtube and type in Snow Plowing Northern Maine it comes right up and you can get a very good idea how much snow a JD with wollow in with a 7 1/2 ft blade in front of it as we have had alot of positive comments on the movie.............
> e


I have never had doubts about a tractor w/ blade. If you were to replace the chain with a rigid piece of steel, it will give you some down pressure using the blade also. Mine is not a compact tractor, but it does have a Western truck plow that I converted to use on it.


----------



## KagePlows

Old post I know, but if you haven't already known about the KAGE Shadow Blade you should check it out. Tractors mounted with our popular Snowstorm Plow System combined with the Shadow Blade move a ton of snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen




----------



## Mark Oomkes

That is a GAME CHANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Doubt it would make it through one ice storm around here.


----------



## KagePlows

98Chevy2500 said:


> Doubt it would make it through one ice storm around here.


Okay, well let's talk about ice storms. What would you suggest equals or betters a tractor in performance AND price when these ice storms blow in? Now mind you, this is a forum talking about plows for tractors.


----------



## lawn king

I purchased a zm industries 1071 snow pusher for my Kubota 724 loader. I'm able to handle a 4 acre lot with no problem even in the worst conditions! I have a 1000 lb weight box on the 3 point hitch and turf tires. If necessary I can switch back and forth between the pusher & bucket in seconds with the universal quick attach. The only option I wish my set up had is heated mirrors!


----------



## wishfull

One of my units I am now using is a JD 3046r with an eight foot Frontier snow push with back drag attachment. The tractor is 46 h.p., has R4 industrial tires calcium filled and a 500 or so pound 3 point weight box. It pushes snow like you would not believe and we can stack almost as high as most mid size skids. We have used other similar machines with buckets up to 85" lite material with good results. Our main units now though are 75 and 85 hp utility tractors. Used on a common sense approach compact tractors are a very good choice for smaller jobs and they usually cost less and are easier to train new operators on than skids.


----------



## KFX450RXC

I have a Meyer Drive-Pro that swaps out with the bucket of my new Holland T2220. If I recall correctly, its 7'6". 

It does really well until the snow gets thick. Down here in NC, the snow rarely gets too thick unless you're pushing a long way. Two reasons in my opinion for any difficulties:
1. No ballast in the R4 tires and no chains. Pushing heavy snow makes the back end break loose and slide sideways.
2. I think having the blade that far out front hurts it when pushing heavy. If I had the plow mounted closer to the tractor, it would probably do much better.


----------

